# ALB-GOLD Trophy 2013



## arnte (23. August 2013)

nanu, noch kein thread zur 2013er alb-gold trophy? oder hab ich nur tomaten auf den augen... 


ich, eigentlich nur rennradfahrer und triathlet, will nach 2007 mal wieder ein "MTB rennen" zum saisonausklang machen.
ich glaub genau für so leute wie mich wurde die alb gold trophy ja gemacht 
also nix richtig MTB fahren sondern nur auf schotterwegen durch wald und feld.
2006 und 2007 habe ich da je die mitteldistanz gemacht. ca. 80 km und bisserl über 1000 HM. also ne relativ entspannte geschichte.
jetzt sehe ich, dass da dieses jahr was von fast 2000 HM bei gut 80 km steht 
das ist ja schon ne ganz andere hausmarke. letztes jahr soll die strecke ja schon ähnlich gewesen sein. kann da jemand berichten? wo kommen denn plötzlich die ganzen höhenmeter her? da oben gibts doch gar keine berge!? und das höhenprofil auf der website zeigt zwar ein stetiges auf und ab aber da ist ja kaum ein anstieg länger als 100 HM am stück. wie kann sich das dann auf 2000 HM addieren???
technisch hat sich da aber (hoffentlich) nicht so viel getan, oder? schafft man das als straßenradler immer noch oder liege ich da "echten" MTBlern nur im wege rum?

naja, ich schätze ich muss jetzt wohl doch mal noch ein bisserl ernsthafter auf dem MTB trainieren...


----------



## RaceJones (23. August 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren! hat jmd Erfahrungsberichte vorzutragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hottahegel (24. August 2013)

Albgold war schon immer was für Rennradfahrer. Ich glaube nicht das die Strecke mehr Anforderungen als die letzten Jahre bietet, also Fahrtechnisch keine 

Der Vorteil ist das du die Strecke in deinem Tempo durchbolzen kannst. Staus gibt es da keine 

Nur letztes Jahr war der Start ein wenig unglücklich geplant, da es gleich den Berg auf einem relativ schmalen Weg nach oben ging. Aber bei dem Wetter waren eh nicht viele am Start 

Macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## panzer-oddo (26. September 2013)

Die Höhenmeter-Angabe kommt aus der GPS-Aufzeichnung siehe hier, barometrisch dürften es ca. 1700 sein.
Die Strecke wurde etwas verändert, in Meidelstetten werden evtl. die Holzelemente aufgebaut, die beim Weltcup in Albstadt beim Sprint im Einsatz waren. Direkt danach gibts eine steilen Anstieg zum Dachenstein. 
Den "neuen" Streckenabschnitt zwischen Eglingen und dem Lautertal gabs bereits im letzten Jahr, in diesem ist (bei ca. KM 72) noch eine kleine Abfahrt hinterm Schachen, die ist für Albgoldverhältnisse etwas ruppig, aber problemlos fahrbar.

Die Zusatzrunde für die Lizenz-DM schraubt mit der Abfahrt bei der ehemaligen Tiefentalschanze die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen etwas höher,  man darf gespannt sein wie die Herren Lizenzler sich hier schlagen. 

Ich bin immer etwas erstaunt, wie viele Fahrtechnik-Oberexperten es doch gibt. Online kritisieren oder belächeln sie Waldautobahn-Vollgas-Strecken wie AlbGold  (nicht in diesem Thread!) und fühlen sich geradezu beleidigend unterfordert. Trotz ausgiebiger Umschau auf vielen Verantaltungen habe ich bisher nur wenige dieser Ästheten zu Gesicht bekommen, woran das wohl liegt...? 
Für diese Experten gilt: einfach mal den Schnitt um die 30 halten, dann wirds auch nicht langweilig und es reicht für die erste Seite der Ergebnisliste ,die Technik ggf. aufs nächte WE verschieben

Gruß ali


----------



## arnte (26. September 2013)

gibt es dieses jahr eigentlich wieder eine geführte besichtigung der strecke? bei meinen starts vor ein paar jahren gab es die immer und ich fand das sehr nützlich


----------



## panzer-oddo (26. September 2013)

arnte schrieb:


> gibt es dieses jahr eigentlich wieder eine geführte besichtigung der strecke? bei meinen starts vor ein paar jahren gab es die immer und ich fand das sehr nützlich



Das müsste ja dann am kommenden WE stattfinden, mir ist bisher nichts bekannt. Falls es was gibt, werd ich es hier reinschreiben. Nochmals zu deiner Frage am Anfang: Du kannst als Straßenradler locker mitfahren.


----------



## arnte (26. September 2013)

bin inzwischen auch mal wieder ein paar trails gefahren. macht echt spaß 
und diese gute luft abseits von dauerhupenden autofahrern und motorradrasern...herrlich! 
wenn nur diese stöckeschwingenden nordic walker nicht immer die wege versperren würden... 

danke auf jeden fall für die info!


----------



## speedbiker66 (26. September 2013)

Suche noch einen Startplatz für die Alb-Gold Trophy.
Wer hat noch einen und kann nicht !!!!!!!!!

bitte melden unter 015118055866


----------



## EDA (26. September 2013)

Ich fahre das erste Mal mit und frage mich wie der Start verläuft. Wie lange vor Start sollte man sich einfinden, wenn man bei den 80km im ersten Viertel starten will! Gibt es einen rollenden Start? 
Dass die Strecke so einfach ist, war mir nicht bewusst. Bin ich mit Rocket Ron 2013 zu profiliert unterwegs? Wie hoch ist der Asphaltanteil in etwa? Wenn ich lese, dass das Rennen eher etwas für Rennradfahrer ist, überlege ich mir, ob ich mir das besser spare.


----------



## panzer-oddo (27. September 2013)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich fahre das erste Mal mit und frage mich wie der Start verläuft. Wie lange vor Start sollte man sich einfinden, wenn man bei den 80km im ersten Viertel starten will! Gibt es einen rollenden Start?
> Dass die Strecke so einfach ist, war mir nicht bewusst. Bin ich mit Rocket Ron 2013 zu profiliert unterwegs? Wie hoch ist der Asphaltanteil in etwa? Wenn ich lese, dass das Rennen eher etwas für Rennradfahrer ist, überlege ich mir, ob ich mir das besser spare.



Also die Alb-Gold-Trophy ist und bleibt ein Moutainbike-Rennen, nur eben kein Trail-Feuerwerk! Es gibt auch keine langen Mörderrampen, weil das Geländeprofil zwischen Münsingen und Trochtelfingen, in dem der Marathon zwingenderweise stattfindet, keine Höhenunterschiede >200m zur Verfügung stellt (das haben Hochflächen so an sich). 

Es wird viel auf Forststraßen und Feldwegen gefahren, der Asphaltanteil beträgt weniger als 10%, der Trailanteil auch. 

Das Rennen ist eben etwas schneller und hat dadurch einen etwas anderen Charakter, z.B. ist es nicht ganz ungeschickt, wenn man sich in der "richtigen Gruppe" befindet, das spart Kraft und macht schnell... 

Der Start ist diesmal neu, weil nicht an der Alenberghalle sondern beim Bikepark im Wiesental. Falls du mit "rollendem Start" eine neutralisierte  Startphase meinst, diese gibt es nicht. Es gibt auch keinen Blockstart. Je früher man sich in die Startaufstellung begibt, desto weiter vorne steht man, schätze mal 20-30min sollte fürs erste viertel reichen, Angabe ohne Gewähr

Der Rocket Ron ist der Perfekte Albgold-Reifen!


----------



## Haferstroh (28. September 2013)

Fahrtechnisch und konditionell wird das 2013 wohl vergleichbar mit der neuesten Albstadt-Strecke sein =>> ein Schnitt über 20km/h sollte auch für einen Gelegenheitsbiker machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch und konditionell wird das 2013 wohl vergleichbar mit der neuesten Albstadt-Strecke sein =>> ein Schnitt über 20km/h sollte auch für einen Gelegenheitsbiker machbar sein.



Hi Haferstroh


Meinst du damit, dass es vergleichbar mit der 2013er Strecke der "Gonso Albstadt MTB Classic" ist ? 

Mich wundert es bissle wie die plötzlich von 34 Km/ 700 Hm auf jetzt 38 Km und 1090 Hm kommen. 


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Haferstroh (28. September 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Haferstroh
> 
> 
> Meinst du damit, dass es vergleichbar mit der 2013er Strecke der "Gonso Albstadt MTB Classic" ist ?
> ...



Nein, der allseits bekannte Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon Mitte Juli. Da warens meinen Messungen nach dieses Jahr genau 82km und 1800hm. Strecke war immer easy zu fahren ausser 100m von der Kategorie  "bissle schwieriger".


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. September 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Mich wundert es bissle wie die plötzlich von 34 Km/ 700 Hm auf jetzt 38 Km und 1090 Hm kommen.
> 
> ...


 
MIt "34 Km/ 700 Hm" meinst du vermutlich die Kurzdistanz vom letzten Jahr? Diese Strecke hat nichts mit der Kurzdistanz aus diesem Jahr zu tun. 

Der Startort wechselt jährlich zwischen Münsingen und Trochtelfingen, entsprechend sind die Strecken der Kurzdistanz komplett verschieden:

Münsingen
Trochtelfingen

Nun sind vermutlich alle Klarheiten beseitigt und die Verwirrung komplett..

Gruß ali


----------



## arnte (30. September 2013)

ui...wetter.com sagt regen ab freitag bis sonntag. das kann ja lustig werden...

könntet ihr mal bitte noch einen tipp zu den reifen abgeben? ich fahre momentan die conti x-king racesport in 2,2". bei trockenen verhältnissen sicher eine gute wahl für die alb-gold trophy. aber bei regen und entsprechendem schlamm? sollte ich da lieber nochmal los und neue reifen holen? wenn ja, welche?


----------



## BLAM (30. September 2013)

Conti RaceKing V+H. Bin der Meinung von einem leicht rollenden Reifen hat man 95% des Rennens was. An schmierigen Stellen geht sowieso Sicherheit vor Geschwindigkeit , da einfach ein wenig gas weg nehmen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nein, der allseits bekannte Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon Mitte Juli. Da warens meinen Messungen nach dieses Jahr genau 82km und 1800hm. Strecke war immer easy zu fahren ausser 100m von der Kategorie  "bissle schwieriger".



Hi haferstroh


Ahja so war des gemeint. ok. 


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Oktober 2013)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> MIt "34 Km/ 700 Hm" meinst du vermutlich die Kurzdistanz vom letzten Jahr? Diese Strecke hat nichts mit der Kurzdistanz aus diesem Jahr zu tun.





> Der Startort wechselt jährlich zwischen Münsingen und Trochtelfingen, entsprechend sind die Strecken der Kurzdistanz komplett verschieden:


Hi panzer-oddo


Also ich bin schon mehrmals bei der Alb Gold Trophy mitgefahren,  davon in 2007 und 2011 in Münsingen und 2010 in Trochtelfingen. Immer die Kurzstrecke und 2010 hatte die Trochtelfinger Strecke 23 Km und 470 Hm laut meinem Bikecomputer. Die Münsinger hatte dagegen 34 Km und 700 Hm in 2007.
In 2011 habe ich leider nur die Km gemessen (34 Km) weil ich bei dem Race grade nur einen einfachen Computer am Bike hatte. 

Weißt du wieviele Hm die Strecke in 2011 hatte ? 

@all: Wieviel Hm hattet ihr in Münsingen in 2011 ?



> Nun sind vermutlich alle Klarheiten beseitigt und die Verwirrung komplett..







Grüße und Danke an dich und alle 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## crow6 (3. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend, 

habe ein Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz zu vergeben. 
Anfragen bitter per PN...

Grüße


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2013)

Wetter soll ja nicht so gut werden. Letzten Infos zufolge am Samstag zuvor  kräftige Streckenbewässerung.


----------



## MasterMito (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann staubt es nicht so wenn davor bewässert wird :-D


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst du weshalb ich diese Signatur gewählt habe


----------



## arnte (4. Oktober 2013)

also doch andere reifen? welche? ojemine...ich mach mir sorgen...


----------



## BLAM (4. Oktober 2013)

arnte schrieb:


> also doch andere reifen? welche? ojemine...ich mach mir sorgen...



Wo sollte der X King probleme bekommen? Meiner Meinung nach absolut ausreichend! (Wenn nicht sogar überdimensioniert  )


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2013)

Mein Maxxis Medusa scharrt schon mit den Stollen. Spontaner Reifenwechsel Vorteil Schlauchfahrer halt.

Morgen endloser Dauerpiss, aber die letzten Monate waren die Vorhersagen schlimmer als der Ist-Zustand 

P.S. X-King ist auch ok, würd ich auch nehmen hätte ich einen.


----------



## armor (4. Oktober 2013)

also ich bin letztes Jahr bei wohl ähnlichen Verhältnissen mit den Conti Race-King 2.25 gefahren - das reichte zwar in 3:51h für Platz 55 gesamt, aber es waren doch 2-3 Stellen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere an denen ich mir zumindest den Rocket Ron gewünscht hätte...
Diesen ziehe ich mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auf...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel Höhenmeter waren es denn letztes Jahr? Kilometer weiss ich, da sind die 93km genau aufgegangen, nur klemmten wegen Schlamm die Tasten meines HAC zum Höhenmeter abrufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (5. Oktober 2013)

Kann zufällig jemand was zu diesen künstlichen Buckel oder den Steilwandkurven an der Meidelstetter Meile sagen? Infos zur Abfahrt vom Freizeitheim Schachen wären auch interessant


----------



## kraete81 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hiho zusammen,
wie schauts mit der Kombi Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph aus??? 
Hinten besser tauschen gegen den Ron???

Grüße


----------



## Dot (5. Oktober 2013)

Würde ich wechseln, ja. 

Mache vorne x-King und hinten Rocket Ron. Hoffe, das passt dann so.

LG.


----------



## htxlector24 (5. Oktober 2013)

BLAM schrieb:


> Kann zufällig jemand was zu diesen künstlichen Buckel oder den Steilwandkurven an der Meidelstetter Meile sagen? Infos zur Abfahrt vom Freizeitheim Schachen wären auch interessant



Bin am Donnerstag die Strecke nach GPS abgefahren. Der Meidelstetter Buckel am Dacherstein dürfte, falls die Stelle tatsächlich gefahren werden muss, zum Drama bei dem ein oder anderen werden. Da geht's in den Wald rein, wird immer matschiger und steiler, so dass man anschließend sein Bike den Dreckweg hochtragen oder hochschleifen muss. Fahrbar ist die Stelle, bei den heutigen und morgigen Witterungsverhältnissen, von niemandem. Und je mehr es regnet desto schlammiger wird's da. 

Was die Abfahrt Schachen anbetrifft: Kein Problem, ist eben auch ein wenig matschig mit einer anschließenden scharfen Rechtsabbiegung. Wenn du da nicht zu schnell bist, dürfte nix schief gehen.

Viel Spaß dann morgen bei dem schönen Wetter.

htx


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi htxlector24







htxlector24 schrieb:


> Bin am Donnerstag die Strecke nach GPS abgefahren. Der Meidelstetter Buckel am Dacherstein dürfte, falls die Stelle tatsächlich gefahren werden muss, zum Drama bei dem ein oder anderen werden. Da geht's in den Wald rein, wird immer matschiger und steiler, so dass man anschließend sein Bike den Dreckweg hochtragen oder hochschleifen muss. Fahrbar ist die Stelle, bei den heutigen und morgigen Witterungsverhältnissen, von niemandem. Und je mehr es regnet desto schlammiger wird's da.



Klingt net grade so gut. 



> Was die Abfahrt Schachen anbetrifft: Kein Problem, ist eben auch ein wenig matschig mit einer anschließenden scharfen Rechtsabbiegung. Wenn du da nicht zu schnell bist, dürfte nix schief gehen.
> 
> Viel Spaß dann morgen bei dem schönen Wetter.
> 
> htx



Wie lang ist die matschige Abfahrt Schachen so ca. ? 1 Km ?

Dir auch viel Spass morgen. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## htxlector24 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi htxlector24
> 
> 
> Klingt net grade so gut.
> ...



Also wenn du nur das Stück direkt nach dem Freizeitheim meinst, das ist recht kurz, ca. 150-200m. Dann geht's rechts ab. Anschließend geht's weiter abwärts Richtung Wasserstetten (ca. 500-600m). Das ist dann ein Weg, der bei der Nässe auch kritisch sein könnte, vorallem geht's am Schluss, wenn du viel Speed hast, scharf rechts und anschließend links. Das war's dann aber schon und weiter geht's Richtung Ziel. Da kommt bis auf die Schlusstrails nix mehr was schwierig sein könnte.
Halt, nicht vergessen, da geht's vorher noch über die Holzbrücke der Lauter. Das Holz dürfte auch etwas rutschig sein.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2013)

htxlector24 schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur das Stück direkt nach dem Freizeitheim meinst, das ist recht kurz, ca. 150-200m. Dann geht's rechts ab. Anschließend geht's weiter abwärts Richtung Wasserstetten (ca. 500-600m). Das ist dann ein Weg, der bei der Nässe auch kritisch sein könnte, vorallem geht's am Schluss, wenn du viel Speed hast, scharf rechts und anschließend links. Das war's dann aber schon und weiter geht's Richtung Ziel.



Ahso also ca. 700-800 m. 



> Da kommt bis auf die Schlusstrails nix mehr was schwierig sein könnte.



Meinst du damit die Stellen im Bikepark ? Sind die schwer ? Also geröllig oder etwas längere Drops bzw. stark geneigte Steilwandkurven ?



> Halt, nicht vergessen, da geht's vorher noch über die Holzbrücke der Lauter. Das Holz dürfte auch etwas rutschig sein.



Ahja ok. Kanns sein, dass das auch bei der alten 34er Strecke von 2011 schon war mit der Brücke ? 

Wieviel Km nach dem Start kommt das Stück nach dem Freizeitheim ? (nur damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann.  )


Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## htxlector24 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ahso also ca. 700-800 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also jetzt hab ich die Meter mal genau gecheckt, per GPS. Laut meinen Aufzeichungen kommt die Stelle Schachen ca. bei Km 70-72, direkt nach dem Wanderheim abwärts sind's ca. 200m. Dann geht's rechts kurz unproblematisch weiter bevor es ca. 1,8 km abwärts geht. Die besagte rechts-links Kombination kommt ca. bei Km 75, die Brücke bei Km 76. 
Die Brücke war bisher auch Bestandteil der Strecke und ich habe hier schon, bei so einem Wetter wie heute, Leute stürzen sehen. Aber vielleicht legen die Veranstalter eine Anti-Rutsch Matte hin. Wer weiß?

htx


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2013)

htxlector24 schrieb:


> Also jetzt hab ich die Meter mal genau gecheckt, per GPS. Laut meinen Aufzeichungen kommt die Stelle Schachen ca. bei Km 70-72, direkt nach dem Wanderheim abwärts sind's ca. 200m. Dann geht's rechts kurz unproblematisch weiter bevor es ca. 1,8 km abwärts geht. Die besagte rechts-links Kombination kommt ca. bei Km 75, die Brücke bei Km 76.



Oh, sorry habs vergessen zu schreiben - du meinst die Langstrecke - aber ich fahre nur die 38 Km Strecke. Heißt das, dass die Stelle Schachen dann auch 11-13 Km vorm Ziel also 25-27 Km nach dem Start ist ?

Und die andere Stelle mit der rechts-links Kombination dann ca. 30 Km nach dem Start und die Brücke 31 Km nach dem Start ?



> Die Brücke war bisher auch Bestandteil der Strecke und ich habe hier schon, bei so einem Wetter wie heute, Leute stürzen sehen. Aber vielleicht legen die Veranstalter eine Anti-Rutsch Matte hin. Wer weiß?
> 
> htx



Ok wäre cool wenn sie eine Matte hinlegen würden.  
Wenn nicht wärs auch net so schlimm - zur Not springt man ab und schiebt schnell.

Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htxlector24 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ahso also ca. 700-800 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, ich meine die Langstrecke. Habe die Kurzstrecke, weil ich die nicht fahre, nicht angeschaut. Sorry.

Kurz vor dem Ziel geht's noch über ein paar schöne Trails im Wald. Ob's vor dem Zieleinlauf durch den Bikepark geht weiß ich nicht. Wenn doch, sehe hier kein Problem, ist eben etwas technisch mit engen Kehren gröberen Steinen aber keine Drops. Überholen erscheint mir hier aber kaum möglich.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2013)

htxlector24 schrieb:


> Richtig, ich meine die Langstrecke. Habe die Kurzstrecke, weil ich die nicht fahre, nicht angeschaut. Sorry.



Ahso ok - ist net so schlimm. 



> Kurz vor dem Ziel geht's noch über ein paar schöne Trails im Wald. Ob's vor dem Zieleinlauf durch den Bikepark geht weiß ich nicht. Wenn doch, sehe hier kein Problem, ist eben etwas technisch mit engen Kehren gröberen Steinen aber keine Drops. Überholen erscheint mir hier aber kaum möglich.



Ahja. Ok ich schaue mir vor dem Start den Bikepark mal an.


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn es in den Bikepark reingeht, ist es Nässe gar kein Problem, alles Schotter und griffiger Stein. Überholen unmöglich, da alles sehr schmal. Vorsicht bei den Waschbrettwellen am Anfang, nicht zu schnell rein und immer schön die Bewegungen mitgehen, sonst hebelts einen aus.
Kenne es aus dem Frühjahrsmarathon...


----------



## gisbi7 (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo
fährt jemand morgen aus dem raum backnang mit?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Also wenn es in den Bikepark reingeht, ist es Nässe gar kein Problem, alles Schotter und griffiger Stein. Überholen unmöglich, da alles sehr schmal. Vorsicht bei den Waschbrettwellen am Anfang, nicht zu schnell rein und immer schön die Bewegungen mitgehen, sonst hebelts einen aus.
> Kenne es aus dem Frühjahrsmarathon...



Hi haferstroh


Thx für die Infos zum Bikepark.  Ich gucks mir einige Zeit vorm Start auf jeden Fall an. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2013)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi haferstroh
> 
> 
> Thx für die Infos zum Bikepark.  Ich gucks mir einige Zeit vorm Start auf jeden Fall an.
> ...



Guggst du und scrollst runter, da gibts auch Fotos:

http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_80.html#

Edit: Laut Trophy-FAQ gehts auf jeden Fall durch den Bikepark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gisbi7 (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo
jungs was habt ihr morgen für klamotten an
zieht ihr regenhose und jacke an 
oder gar ne helmmütze?


----------



## olly1976 (6. Oktober 2013)

Startplatz noch da. Ich bin online und wir können es just in time abwickeln.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2013)

Ist wer die Kurzstrecke gefahren und kann mir sagen wieviel km/hm die hatte?


----------



## armor (6. Oktober 2013)

Rum is, schee wars. 

*nächstes Jahr gerne wieder* - bei hoffentlich mal wieder sonne, wie 2011


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Guggst du und scrollst runter, da gibts auch Fotos:
> 
> http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_80.html#
> 
> Edit: Laut Trophy-FAQ gehts auf jeden Fall durch den Bikepark!




Hi Haferstroh


Sieht gut aus den Bildern nach  aber da leider mein gestern noch leichtes Halsweh und Schnupfen über Nacht stärker geworden sind bin ich heute nicht gestartet. 

Naja 2015 klappts hoffentlich. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MC40 (6. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ist wer die Kurzstrecke gefahren und kann mir sagen wieviel km/hm die hatte?



41,5 Km
980 Hm


----------



## Sascha_87 (6. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Sascha_87 (6. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Ergebnisse schon online?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2013)

ja


----------



## Schwitte (7. Oktober 2013)

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hottahegel (7. Oktober 2013)

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/353


----------



## arnte (7. Oktober 2013)

aua!

also ich war stellenweise doch ziemlich überfordert. im trockenen wäre das sicher kein alzu großes problem gewesen, bei dem wetter für mich aber technisch an einigen stellen zu heftig. habs aber heile ins ziel geschafft. wobei die letzten 2-3 km echt nicht hätten sein müssen. und von dem bike park vorm ziel war ich nur noch abgenervt. sowas am anfang hätte ja vielleicht noch spaß gemacht. aber ganz am ende? nee, hab ich echt nicht mehr gebraucht.

hab unterwegs auch einige stürze gesehn. so weit ich das mitbekommen habe aber nichts schlimmes. ich hoffe alle sind weitesgehend unverletzt heim gekommen.

eine sache hat mich dann aber wirklich sehr geärgert: nur zwei bike waschplätze bei 1400 startern. das war wohl ein schlechter scherz. ich hab da 1 1/2 h angestanden. gott sei dank hab ich mir vorher trockene klamotten angezogen. war dann aber trotzdem kalt. die ganzen leute die da direkt nach dem zieleinlauf hin sind, haben sich sicher den tod geholt. selten so viele leute so klappern sehn...


----------



## Schwitte (7. Oktober 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20300/353



Danke!


----------



## htxlector24 (7. Oktober 2013)

arnte schrieb:


> aua!
> 
> also ich war stellenweise doch ziemlich überfordert. im trockenen wäre das sicher kein alzu großes problem gewesen, bei dem wetter für mich aber technisch an einigen stellen zu heftig. habs aber heile ins ziel geschafft. wobei die letzten 2-3 km echt nicht hätten sein müssen. und von dem bike park vorm ziel war ich nur noch abgenervt. sowas am anfang hätte ja vielleicht noch spaß gemacht. aber ganz am ende? nee, hab ich echt nicht mehr gebraucht.






arnte schrieb:


> eine sache hat mich dann aber wirklich sehr geärgert: nur zwei bike waschplätze bei 1400 startern. das war wohl ein schlechter scherz. ich hab da 1 1/2 h angestanden. gott sei dank hab ich mir vorher trockene klamotten angezogen. war dann aber trotzdem kalt. die ganzen leute die da direkt nach dem zieleinlauf hin sind, haben sich sicher den tod geholt. selten so viele leute so klappern sehn...




Ich bin gut durchgekommen und hatte meinen Spaß 
htx


----------



## Manu_ (7. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand noch die Distanz u. Höhenmeter gemessen von der Langdistanz? Auf meinem Tacho waren es 86,5 km u. 1.680 Hm.


----------



## arnte (7. Oktober 2013)

Manu_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch die Distanz u. Höhenmeter gemessen von der Langdistanz? Auf meinem Tacho waren es 86,5 km u. 1.680 Hm.



85,7 km und 1420 HM (mein Tacho (CS400) zeigt aber immer deutlich zu wenig Höhenmeter...).


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Kurzen eine top Platzierung in meiner AK in Aussicht gehabt, aber mich mit der Gruppe am Abzweig verfahren weil ich blind hinterher bin 
Naja, next year halt wieder neuer Versuch 

Mehr ärgert mich, dass die Bedingungen doch nicht so schlimm waren und somit meine Ummeldung auf die kurze Micky Maus-Strecke unnötig war.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2013)

bei dem derzeitigen wetter könnt ihr die höhenmessung per barometrischem höhenmesser vergessen!

bin samstag einen marathon gefahren.
105 km mit 2900 hm sollten es sein.
nach 40 oder 50 km zeigte mein garmin 500 ganze 200 hm an.


----------



## panzer-oddo (7. Oktober 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> bei dem derzeitigen wetter könnt ihr die höhenmessung per barometrischem höhenmesser vergessen!
> 
> bin samstag einen marathon gefahren.
> 105 km mit 2900 hm sollten es sein.
> nach 40 oder 50 km zeigte mein garmin 500 ganze 200 hm an.



Also entweder es war bis dahin flach oder du musst dein Garmin entsorgen. Es gibt keine Wettersituationen, die richtige Berge platt machen oder entstehen lassen. Würde man von einem richtig schönen Hoch in richtig schlechtes Wetter fahren, wären das gerade mal 80hm den Berg rauf. 

Uralt Polar S720i zeigt für die Trophy-Strecke 1720hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLAM (7. Oktober 2013)

Habe 84.5 km und 1572 hm gemessen (Garmin Edge 500)


----------



## Das_Playmobil (7. Oktober 2013)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Also entweder es war bis dahin flach oder du musst dein Garmin entsorgen. Es gibt keine Wettersituationen, die richtige Berge platt machen oder entstehen lassen. Würde man von einem richtig schönen Hoch in richtig schlechtes Wetter fahren, wären das gerade mal 80hm den Berg rauf. .



Es kann allerdings passieren, dass durch Dreck und Nässe die Kammer im Gerät, wo der Druck gemessen wird, verstopfen.


----------



## gisbi7 (7. Oktober 2013)

hallo
bei mir liefs bis so km 50 ganz gut doch dann
plötzlich üble krämpfe in den beinen.
hab mich dann ins ziel geschleppt tja statt unter 4 h
wurden es dann 4:30
bei mir polar rc3gps waren es 84,7 km 1665 hm.


----------



## zoli325 (7. Oktober 2013)

Manu_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch die Distanz u. Höhenmeter gemessen von der Langdistanz? Auf meinem Tacho waren es 86,5 km u. 1.680 Hm.



Hallo, bei mir waren es genau 85,0 km und 1425 hm, gemessen mit dem Polar CS600X! Ich denke es waren def. keine 19XX hm wie in der Ausschreibung geschrieben.
Wünsche allen einen guten Saisonausklang!!! 
Gruß zoli


----------



## Hottahegel (7. Oktober 2013)

Hatte 84,92 km und 1561 Hm auf dem Garmin Edge 500


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte 25km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterMito (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte 2017hm bei 85,6km

Gemessen mit einem Galaxy Nexus in der Rückentasche.

Der Abschuss war das nahezu senkrechte Stück im Wald. War ich angefressen danach.

Bei mir lief es garnicht. Krämpfe noch vor der ersten Station und danach war kein Dampf im Kessel. Gemütlich fertig gerollt.
Als ich dann kurz vor Zielschluss da war, gabs am Zielstand nix mehr zu futtern 

Und die 2 Kärcher waren auch ein Witz. Hatte zum Glück meine 20 Baumarktlösung dabei. Musste zwar 2 mal nachfüllen, aber ging.


----------



## alex80 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wie viele Höhenmeter auf meiner Uhr standen, weiß ich gar nicht. Aber wo der Bericht zum Rennen ist, ist mir bekannt:

http://www.rapiro-racing.de/index.p...n-marathon-der-rennbericht-von-alexander-rebs

Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Alex


----------



## kraete81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Bericht!!!! Super!!!


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, der Bericht hat mich gerade in der Mittagspause gut unterhalten


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi


Das ist wirklich ein cooler Race-Bericht. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## hailight (9. Oktober 2013)

Hai Zusammen

( War früher der Hai Biker , vielleicht kennt mich ja noch wehr ?!)

Also ich überlege noch welche Reifen ich hier in Spiegelberg fahren
kann , vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp , seither bin ich immer den Explorer gefahren , nur den gibts nicht mehr 

 Haferstroh soll sich wegen dem Rennen noch bitte bei mir melden , meine Nummer hast du ja .


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Oktober 2013)

hailight schrieb:


> Haferstroh soll sich wegen dem Rennen noch bitte bei mir melden , meine Nummer hast du ja .



Hai Frank, gibts dich auch noch du alter Haibike-Fahrer? Klasse!

Nur wegen dir habe ich neulich einen Restposten Conti Explorer Supersonics geholt und werde den draufhaben in Spiegelberg genauso wie bei der Alb Gold Trophy  Deine Empfehlung dröhnt mir heute noch im Gehörgang und nur wegen dem kann ich davon nicht ab, nicht der Reifenperformance wegen


----------



## hailight (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann Tauschen wir die Felgen nach dem Start , du kippst ja eh nach drei Kilometer um da kannst du auch mit meinen Billigfelgen bis ins Ziel eiern .!

Grüßle Frank


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja, aber damit wirst eh nicht glücklich=>keine E-Bike Zulassung!!  Aber dann passen die alten Wülste wenigstens zu deiner Altersklasse Grandmasters 3


----------



## hailight (10. Oktober 2013)

So sind halt alte Freunde , kakend Frech 
was mein ihr anderen, sollen wir Haferstroh nicht mal endlich die Stützrader abmontieren 

Und Alt bin ich noch lange nicht , das mit dem E-Bike war schon unter der Gürtellinie da sterbe ich vorher bevor ich mich auf so ein Ding setz.

Grüßle Opi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Oktober 2013)

hailight schrieb:


> sollen wir Haferstroh nicht mal endlich die Stützrader abmontieren



Sei du mal lieber froh, dass dein Bewährungshelfer immer sonntags Überstunden für dich macht und dich immer wieder ermahnen muss, beim Startschuss nicht in die falsche Richtung zu starten. Wenigstens weiss er sich die Zeit zu vetreiben und hilft dem Orgateam immer schonmal in der Abenddämmerung beim Abbau des Ziels und der Sponsorenbanner bis du endlich von deinen Kurzstrecken eintrudelst, wenigstens unter Einhaltung der StVO.


----------



## hailight (10. Oktober 2013)

So gehe des aber net , Sportsfreund

mein problem ist eher das ich die Ziellinie nicht sehe, da ich bei den einfachsten singeltrails über so manchen Fallobstfahrer ,( früher Rotes Bike )stolpere, der mich am Bein festhält und mich anfleht in Mitzunehmen , also ziehe ich ihn halt bis ins Ziel( bin halt ein ganz netter ), das ist der ware grund warum ich so spät komme

so in meinem alter muss man zeitig schlafen

gute nacht Opi


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Oktober 2013)

Weiche, Satan!


----------



## hailight (11. Oktober 2013)

Gut jetzt kennen alle meine ware identität, also etwas respekt 

Kommt sonst noch jemand nach spiegelberg?

Gruß Opi-Hellboy


----------



## hailight (13. Oktober 2013)

Schade
War heute in Spiegelberg und bin total enttäuscht , war so um den Platz 30 in meiner altersklasse.Super schnell , Rad lief Prima doch dann,
und kaum zu glauben bekomm ich schlagartig Krämfe und muss ca. 50 Biker passieren lassen. ( 9 Minuten verloren )
Raus kamm dann nur Platz 64 von 130 in der Altersklasse.

Wie wars bei euch ?

Netter Gruß Frank , Opi


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Oktober 2013)

Frank, du bist hier im Alb Gold Thread, dem Thread für echte Männer, die die Alb Gold Trophy gefahren sind und nicht für wurzelschlagende Waldmännchen, die man in Münsingen höchstens auf dem dortigen Truppenübungsplatz früher mal als Panzerslalomstange hätte verwenden können, als der noch in Betrieb war. 
Was kann die hier versammelte Elite dafür, dass du heute tempomässig so ausgesehen hast wie früher bei der Sportschau, als man manche Bundesligaszenen nochmals zeigte mit blinkenden "R" rechts unten am Bildschirmrand!?!
Dann wäre auch das hier was für dich:

http://www.walzvital.de/Mobilitaetstrainer-905793.html?group=1585122


----------



## hailight (14. Oktober 2013)

Na , da muss ich mich doch "endschuldigen" 

ich wusste nicht das das hier nur für echte Männer ist , so Weicheier
wie ich kümmern sich halt um die eigene 8 Köpfige Familie, das ist mein echter Marathon im Leben und da liegen meine echten Platzierungen 

Und für mein alter bin ich immer noch verdammt schnell , sogar am Wochenende mit Bronchitis

Ok ich halte mich aus diesem Tema raus , passt wirklich nicht zu mir
da ich erst letztes Jahr wieder angegriffen habe und erst mal die Kurzstrecken bevorzuge um wieder reinzukommen !

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei einem anderen Thema wieder

Euch eine gute Zeit , Opi


----------



## Haferstroh (14. Oktober 2013)

hailight schrieb:


> Na , da muss ich mich doch "endschuldigen"



Musst du nicht, sondern eher Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten, denn gestern warst du ja bergab dafür umso besser


----------



## hailight (15. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, sondern eher Fahrtechnikkurse anbieten, denn gestern warst du ja bergab dafür umso besser


 
Ok ,ich denke das keiner der Alp Gold Jungs Fahrtechnik lernen muß 
(außer einer )aber am wochenende war ich entsetzt das selbst im vorderen drittel
so viele am Matschtrail runterschieben oder pausenlos stürzen .

Am schlimmsten war der stau bergauf , das hat körner gekostet die umständliche überholerei  und dann noch schieben müssen (zwangsweise) nie wieder Starte ich von hinten .

Gut daraus gelernt , und ich werde wieder richtig Trainieren , 300M vor dem Ziel durch Krämpfe das Rennen versauen passiert mir nicht mehr

Ach übrigen ich war auch schon bei der Alp Gold Trophy 2005 dabei (keine Kurzstrecke , Evil Eye Marathon Serie )i
Grüßle Opi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (16. Oktober 2013)

hailight schrieb:


> (auÃer einer )



Genau der hat wenigstens einen Conti Explorer Supersonic zum Schleuderpreis fÃ¼r 12â¬ drauf gehabt und nicht einen Nobby Nic wie Frank, den er zum regulÃ¤ren Ladenpreis von 50â¬ erstanden hat (von ein paar GefÃ¤lligkeitsprozenten aufgrund von Franks NaturschÃ¶nheit abgesehen)  

Zur Feier des Tages setze ich jetzt einen schÃ¶nen Explorer gleich in mein Profilbild....


----------



## hailight (17. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Genau der hat wenigstens einen Conti Explorer Supersonic zum Schleuderpreis für 12 drauf gehabt und nicht einen Nobby Nic wie Frank, den er zum regulären Ladenpreis von 50 erstanden hat (von ein paar Gefälligkeitsprozenten aufgrund von Franks Naturschönheit abgesehen)
> 
> Zur Feier des Tages setze ich jetzt einen schönen Explorer gleich in mein Profilbild....


 
Das war gut , hüpsches Profilbild von dir 
Kommen den Bartstopeln des Besitzers dieses wunderbaren Reifens
(i au will ) echt na 
Da gibts auch nicht auszusetzen , das einzige manko am Reifen ist wirklich nur nasser Asphalt !
Also ich finde den Top , auch dein neues Profilbilde 

Gruß Opi 
Ps, bekomme jetzt Antibiotika u bin krank zuhause


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Explorer hat wieder am So. eine überragende Spitzenperformance der absoluten Weltklasse gebracht. Ich hoffe ich habe die Streckengenehmigung für nächstes Jahr nicht gefährdet weil ich damit tiefe Frässpuren auf den Uphills hinterlassen habe.

Frank, für den Tip zum Explorer danke ich zutiefst.


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt macht mal halblang mit dem Huldigen der schwarzen Gummiringe, wird doch alles überbewertet 

Es gibt Leute, die mögens überhaupt nicht, wenn es bergab geht. Dem entsprechend fahren sie auch runter und sind ständig am maulen, bis es wieder rauf geht. 
Genau so jemand war auf der Trophy-Strecke unterwegs, und zwar mit abgefahrenen 2.25er RaRas. Mit diesen Schluffen ist laut alter Forenweisheit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen....für den Sieg bei der Albgold-Trophy hats aber gereicht


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann reifentechnische Forenweisheiten bei Nässe leider nicht auf Plausibilität überprüfen, weil vor mir jedes Wasser vor Angst in den flüchtigsten aller Aggregatszustände wechselt noch bevor es der Ehre gebührt, von mir überfahren zu werden. Frag mal Frank, der hat da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.....ganz andere....


----------



## hailight (18. Oktober 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich kann reifentechnische Forenweisheiten bei Nässe leider nicht auf Plausibilität überprüfen, weil vor mir jedes Wasser vor Angst in den flüchtigsten aller Aggregatszustände wechselt noch bevor es der Ehre gebührt, von mir überfahren zu werden. Frag mal Frank, der hat da andere Erfahrungen gemacht.....ganz andere....


Wie sagt Bühlen Celan da, "da bin ich anderer Meinung" , ich habe fünf Jahre als Mechaniker im Bikerladen gearbeitet , und eines Stimmt einer der Top Fit ist fährt alle in Grund und Boden egal welche Reifen er drauf hat , der macht halt Bergauf und auf der Ebene das meiste gut , aber er würde denoch noch mehr Zeit gewinnen und noch bessere Ergenisse im Rennen erzielen wenn der richtige Reifen drauf ist!( Bergab , Fahrsicherheit )
Das Optimale ist schwer herauszufinden , das hängt mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers , das technische Können , des Untergrundes, und der Fitness des Bikers zusammen.
Also wenn ihr Körner sparen wollt , und noch mehr Zeit gewinnen schaut mal was für Reifen ihr drauf habt.

Volker weiß das Bestimmt noch beim Forrestman , als ich nur 6 Minuten nach im ins Ziel kam , und den nassen mit Steinen übersäten Untergrund runtergedonnert bin , und er mit seinem Racing Ralf fast schieben musste !
Normal hat er mir immer mindestes 15 Minuten abgenommen (Mittelstrecken) , also ich denke das die Bereifung eine große Rolle Spielt , besonder bei Mir

Opi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (18. Oktober 2013)

v+h Michelin Wild Racer Ultimate 2.25 (Standard bei fast allem )

Nur bei bei starkem Matsch vorne nen Maxxis Medusa, wenns extrem wird, dann noch hinten den vielbesagten lol Conti Explorer. 

Der Medusa setzt sich zum Vergleich zu anderen groben Reifen nicht zu, nur deswegen vertraue ich auf ihn, ansonsten würde ich immer den Michelin fahren bei jedem Wetter. Und für sein Profil rollt der Medusa sehr leicht noch auf Asphalt.

Ansonsten gilt stets: Fehlende Fahrtechnik wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig dei KM/HM angaben für die 80er Strecke 2014. Ausschreibung und Höhenprofil sind da schon sehr weit auseinander.


----------

